# Which external windscreen cover



## PILOTEFAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi
We have a 1990 Talbot Express chasis Pilote R660.
It came with the internal silver screens but we would like to purchase external ones as they seem a lot better.
Can anyone advise which ones would fit our type of van.
Thanks


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There are 2 main companies that make external screens. Taylor Made and Silverscreens. We got the latter and are very pleased with them. They are over three years old and are still looking good.

That said I'm sure the other make have fans too!

It might be best to contact both companies to see whether they can supply for your vehicle. Mainly because of it's age and screen size.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Yes we have silverscreens too, still as good as when we bought them 6 years ago.

Phil J


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have used inner screens for years but are now a little fed up with the condensation, but we wild a lot and inner are better for wilding.
BUT, we on friday ordered outer from Taylormade and the nice lady told me that they would be despached today (monday and we WILL receive them tomorrow (tuesday)


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have Taylormade - the type which can be folded down to let in light when required - and we are very pleased with them. I'm sure both makes do the job very well, as they both get plenty of recommendations


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

It would be worth keeping an eye on the small ads on this site and in the magazines, like MMM, as screens for earlier models often come up for sale.


----------

